# Nico the badboy!



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I took a few videos of my boy today...just working in the round pen. Since I have no sound on my computer (kids destroyed it somehow!) you might want to turn yours down before you click play. Im sure there are a million 'get ups!' and atleast 20 or so whiney 'NEEEKOOOO's He was being a lazy butt. So heres my boy!
Heres the trotting video




 
And the canter


----------

